# HHI just arrived.



## Kenrabs (Dec 22, 2007)

We just arrived at the Marriott Grande Ocean last night. We drove from central Ma. The whole trip took 16 plus hours with 15 and half drive time with a few quick stops to eat adding on to our time. We left at 12:30 a.m. leaving snow snow behind. We hit no major traffic problems on the way. We passed through DC at 7:30 and only encountered moving traffic, I was expecting worse. Weather ranged from snow to rain and cloudy the whole way. I take as a good omen that the first sun was as we approached HHI. Happy Holidays and safe travels to everyone.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Dec 22, 2007)

That's pretty good time from MA.  Enjoy the area and Happy Holidays!


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 22, 2007)

Wishing you and all the family members a Merry Christmas.

Enjoy the Island !!!


----------



## ownsmany (Dec 22, 2007)

Happy Holidays.

What is the weather in HHI this week?


----------



## KenK (Dec 22, 2007)

ownsmany said:


> Happy Holidays.
> 
> What is the weather in HHI this week?



See if this works:

http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=hilton+head+island


----------



## wrkirt (Dec 23, 2007)

*Arrived safely but I95 was so slow*

You made excellent time; we left DC area around 9 a.m and it took us 11.5 hours; slowest trip ever to HHI along 95. We are staying at Monarch and looking forward to the week with our 2 college aged sons. Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all who will be here on beautiful HHI for the week.


----------



## riverdees05 (Dec 23, 2007)

We drove into HHI yesterday, too and the traffic from Nashville, TN was terrible, expecially on I-75.

It is nice this morning, on the deck with my coffee and computer, great life.


----------



## mshatty (Dec 23, 2007)

Flew and drove in from Houston. In the Royal Tern building at Marriott Grande Ocean


----------



## Kenrabs (Dec 23, 2007)

Sat. we just relax around the resort walking the beach and relaxing in the pool. We dined at Kenny B's for breakfast and The Studio for dinner. Both were great and highly recommended. Toured the lights on Dove Street which was impressive. Through in a little shopping to cap off the day.
    Sun we drove to Savannah and dined at The Lady and Sons. Took the city tour and then walked around and shopped. Another wonderful day.


----------



## Moosie (Dec 23, 2007)

Kerabs,

Boy do I envey you.  Here in Ma it just started to drizzel, live almost in Nashua Nh.  Pat's won! Yeah!!!!

Hub spent a good part of the day with the snow rake!

Gingerbread cookies have just emergered out of the oven.

Today I'm thinking Floida or the like may be a good move for these months.!   I'm so not liking winter like i used to!


Happy Holidays and hope you enjoy the walk walks on the beach, are dilophins by chance still therer?  

Enjoy your stay,


----------



## Janette (Dec 25, 2007)

Welcome to the low country to all of you and Merry Christmas. Two families have left to be with other family and our Mainers leave tomorrow. We still have our 3 year old and 1 year old so life is wonderful. Their parents have taken then on a little drive to quiet them down a little.


----------



## rsackett (Dec 25, 2007)

It looks like a few families head to Hilton Head for Christmas.  I never thought of it as a Christmas destination.  I thought it would be dead December through March.  Are most things open?  Are the pools heated well enough for swiming?  Hows the bike riding?  It may open my mind to another winter destination, other than Florida.

Ray


----------



## Kenrabs (Dec 26, 2007)

Seems like everything is open, but minus the crowds and traffic. The biking is great since there aren't to many people. We haven't had much time for the pools ,but the GO has 1 heated and a bunch of jacuzzies that have been used.


----------



## Janette (Dec 26, 2007)

We can't promise great weather but usually if we have a cold spell with temps at night going into 30's, it lasts only a few nights and then we are back up to 40's at night and 60 or 70 during the day. The indoor pools at Grande Ocean, Barony, and Surfwatch are safe bets. We have moved our plants inside for four nights in December and it looks like they will be able to stay out for at least the next week. We move pots in if it drops below 40. We have geraniums in pots blooming and our knockout rose bushes are still blooming even though we've had frost a couple of nights. The Christmas cactus plants are in full bloom on the front porch. Shamrock plants are also blooming as they think it is March.


----------



## luv2vacation (Dec 26, 2007)

rsackett said:


> It looks like a few families head to Hilton Head for Christmas.  I never thought of it as a Christmas destination.  I thought it would be dead December through March.  Are most things open?  Are the pools heated well enough for swiming?  Hows the bike riding?  It may open my mind to another winter destination, other than Florida.
> 
> Ray



I envy all that are there this week.  It is my FAVORITE Xmas vacation spot.  This will be the first year out of the past six that we haven't made the trip for Xmas/New Year's week.  Due to school vacation schedules, timeshare week just wouldn't work this year.  Boo Hoo!!

As for your questions, Ray, most things are open, we DO swim - even in _outside_ heated pools at Surfwatch & Barony, and bike riding is fabulous - not too hot like in the summer.

Everyone else - enjoy your time in such a beautiful vacation spot.


----------



## Kenrabs (Dec 30, 2007)

Got home Sat. afternoon after stopping for the night in MD. Had a great week and can't wait to get some time to write a review. Happy New Year to everyone.


----------



## shagnut (Dec 31, 2007)

How was Lady & Sons? I went when it was in a small small place, before she was famous.  Glad you had a great time.  shaggy


----------



## Kenrabs (Jan 1, 2008)

We went for the Sunday brunch. It was very good for a buffet. Good simple southern home cooking. Place was packed but they did a good job keeping the buffet supplied. They are closing for some time in Jan to remodel.


----------



## hajjah (Jan 2, 2008)

We also just returned from HHI on Saturday, but the weather was much colder than I expected.  It was too cold to swim or jacuzzi outdoors for us.  We did get in a day of bike riding on Friday.  That was the best weather day around 70 degrees.  The other days were much cooler with rain.  We made it to Savannah on Thursday for the trolly tour and had lunch at The Shrimp Factory.  
Oh, we did eat at The Sunset Grill one evening.  That was the best food!


----------



## borntotravel (Jan 2, 2008)

hajjah,

If you thought last week was cold, be thankful you are not here now!  Today it was around 39 (30 with wind chill factor) and in the teens tonight.  Will be like that for a few more days, then back up to 70.  

It's funny, I'm from Upstate New York and can honestly say, I don't know how I ever lived through the winters!


----------



## Kenrabs (Jan 2, 2008)

I will take the few cloudy and rainy days in the 60's we had than the cold and snow I left and came back to. Looking forward to Cancun in 45 days. I would like to add that Leo with the activities staff was great. We enjoyed our time with him and his sense of humor. Our son loved doing the crafts with him and he helped brighten a few of those cloudy days.


----------



## hipslo (Jan 3, 2008)

borntotravel said:


> hajjah,
> 
> If you thought last week was cold, be thankful you are not here now!  Today it was around 39 (30 with wind chill factor) and in the teens tonight.  Will be like that for a few more days, then back up to 70.
> 
> It's funny, I'm from Upstate New York and can honestly say, I don't know how I ever lived through the winters!



I am at Ocean Pointe in Fla and it is 36 degrees  right now - apparently the coldest weather Fla has had for at least the past few years!


----------



## hajjah (Jan 3, 2008)

All of you are so right about the weather.  I'm back home and the temp today is 12 degrees with a wind chill of -4.  I bundled up and forced myself to do 3 miles at the track trying to burn off some of the weight I gained last week while on vacation at the Marriott Grand Ocean.


----------



## cath (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for the updater on HHI everyone! We own some flex-time there at Waterside  and are considering 2009 for a month in February. We usually go in May on a fixed wk. but that's all changed now. Since we golf, I think the weather will be warm enough for that. Who knows anymore anyway...I just know that it has to be better there on vacation, then here in Ontario at the moment!  HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!


----------

